

Tell HN: 1,500 entrepreneurs downtown Mountain View tomorrow - alain94040

Dear HN,<p>Tomorrow, Mountain View (the home of YC), is the Startup Village. It's outdoors. It's free. And we're already 1,500 entrepreneurs coming.<p>Address: 500 Castro St, Mountain View.<p>Stop by during your lunch break to check out the startups and meet your fellow entrepreneurs.
======
NonEUCitizen
Is this at city hall / performance arts theatre? Are you providing free lunch?
:-)

